

Hi Garrett, your Uber is en route! Note that your fare will be... - GarrettBeck

WTF...I didn't order an Uber?!?!?<p>(Queue follow up email from Uber)<p>We're Sorry! A quick Clarification on Our Last Email:<p>Hey Garrett,
Sorry about the confusion! No request has been made from your account. We were overly excited about our Memorial Day promotion, and should have put some more thought into that subject line. With this second email, we just want to clarify that everything is OK; a car will only be sent when you request it...<p>(I think Travis Kalanick is currently firing the head of marketing...)<p>https://www.dropbox.com/sh/8byop1vypw5mq7m/E1S64spcAF#f:Uber%20Email%201.png<p>https://www.dropbox.com/sh/8byop1vypw5mq7m/E1S64spcAF#f:Uber%20Email%202.png
======
orangethirty
Some "growth hacker" is testing email addresses. Don't reply, that's what they
want.

------
GarrettBeck
Maybe it was a marketing scheme getting people to actually READ the spam that
gets sent to them.

~~~
mcintyre1994
It could be quite effective if most Email providers use open rates as a
quality indicator.

------
SilasX
Got that too. I had checked my email and saw the first one (that a car is on
its way) and freaked out (it could mean someone jacked my account), then saw
the "just kidding" email a few lines above.

My entire reply:

    
    
        That is not funny.

~~~
princess3000
Yeah, I freaked out when I initially saw it and then responded to it as well.
Probably the worst possible choice for an email blast title but hey, at least
they won't make that mistake ever again.

